# Almost 2-year old NEVER wakes up happy



## pemja (Jun 28, 2006)

Our dd (almost 2) never wakes up happy. As an infant, she never woke up cooing, etc....and then as she became a toddler she always woke up screaming (from naps and morning). She's an absolute bear, crying and cranky for up to an hour after. We recently moved her to a big bed, and no better. We try to feed her immediately, engage her in activites, etc, but nothing seems to help. It doesn't seem to matter how long a nap she gets, or how much sleep at night she gets (though we try to be consistent in naps and bedtime). Any suggestions? I can only imagine what she'll be like as a teenager!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, we are in the same boat with our almost two year old! We've tried everything and nothing works except time. I guess maybe he will just be one of those people who have trouble waking up (kind of like my DH).


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

It takes my toddler 1/2 hour to an hour some days to get over her crankiness upon waking. She just wants to be held, and to nurse the whole time. It is a drag sometimes, because it happens when I'm already in the middle of doing 3-4 other things!!

I'm hoping it will get better







:


----------



## EStraiton (Sep 6, 2005)

OMG I came here wanting to post the same thing and then I saw your post! I'm so happy I am not alone. Mine always wakes up in the mornings crying (EARLY!) for her baba & sucky... I am trying so hard to get her off of those things and shes like addicted now.







Now with baby #4 due in September I can't even imagine how hard it will be in the mornings for me to deal with this after being up all night and having to also care for the infant.


----------



## pemja (Jun 28, 2006)

So glad I'm not alone! Eileen -- I'm with you here. We have a three month old, and I felt the same way about having to deal with dd getting up early (that's not bad) and being so cranky (that's what I can't deal with when sleep deprived). Luckily, #3 has been the most laid back and calm baby possible. She wakes up happy, goes to sleep happy, sleeps well, etc....but I'm sure it would be a whole lot tougher if that wasn't the case. I will hope for the same for you! And, in the meantime, it's good to know I'm not the only one up at 5:30 with a cranky daughter.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My daughter was like this too. I remember her being a colicky, whiny infant and then up until about 2-3 years old she woke up grouchy and screaming/crying for me from her bed. She was also like this after her naps! I will say as she got older and could understand me more and communicate better it did get better. She only wakes up grouchy now if she has a restless night or less sleep than usual.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

For my dd, if she wakes up alone she goes ballistic- always has. If we're RIGHT THERE she's fine.

-Angela


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow, my dd is the same way. I always woke up unhappy too, and I still feel pretty miserable when I get up in the morning. I'm not a morning person.


----------



## mamaberd (Oct 22, 2004)

My 3 y.o. is like this with her naps. Sometimes she just lays there crying and the only thing that makes it better is if she pees, eats, or drinks. My DH wakes up slowly and I never take naps so I'm not sure where she is getting it from. Lately though I have been using popsicles (home made of course!) to lure her out of the crankiness. Or I pretend to animate one of her animals.
Good luck!


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

I am that way, as is two of my kids. Some people are grumpy wakers, some are not. I think it is just a part of who we are.









I love my Anna, who ALWAYS wakes happy no matter what.







But she has always been the eternal optimist, no matter how bad the day is going, she's singing and happy.


----------

